# Leather for Antler Mounts?



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm in the process of finishing a Antler Mount. Where do you guys find the leather for covering the skull cap? I've tried fabric stores in town and they don't carry any leather. One store can order suede, but only by square yards and is quite expensive...$30-$60. I know some guys like using vinyl, but I would rather use leather. Any web-sites or MI stores? 

Thanks

Mark-Holland


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

you can call the wildlife gallery. they usually have some buck skin leather.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Ebay!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...I forgot about E-Bay..probably a great choice.

E-mail me if you want pictures from that post...I think I still have them somewhere.

Mitch


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

go to Tandy Leather there is a store in Grand Rapids


----------



## westcotte (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep Tandy Leather Factory is were I would go. They have a scrap bin that you pay buy the pound. Here's the address.

The 3134 Division Ave S
Grand Rapids, MI 49548
(616) 452-8621


----------

